# Which solvents clean the best?



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I'm trying to find out what some of you have found out there to work the best when it comes to cleaning after the hunt. I've tried some kinds but just haven't really found one that does the job really good. I was curious if any of you have tried the barrel blaster foaming cleaner or hoppes foaming cleaner, and if they work that great? I'm just really stuck on what will work the best when cleaning up after the 777 powder I'm using. Thanks!


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

for 777....windex with ammonia!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plain water or water and simple green.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

if it is just powder residue then hot water although I do use knights pre-soaked solvent patches out of habit . If it is leading or plastic fouling then solvent made for each.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the help I'm going to try them all out. thanks again! :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

go to a muzzy shop buy some blue and grey concentrate bore cleaner. diute it up to 20 times great stuff


----------



## bigboytwo (Dec 19, 2008)

The best product I know of is called Ballistol. Best BP cleaner I have ever used. I use it in my flintlock firearms. Also makes a good patch lube. There is a website that lists all its known uses. Check it out. I think you would be very pleased.


----------

